# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  Ghostland's Workbook

## Ghostland

Hello everyone! My name is Manny and i used to have lucid dreams as a child where most of the time i would just try to fly and go fast but as i got older they stopped happening. I started getting back into lucid dreams a few months ago and have had success with both the WBTB and the WILD methods. My dream recall is kind of unpredictable sometimes i can recall as much as 3 dreams. sometimes i can only recall one and this morning i had an odd experience where i could only recall one dream but it was very long probably the longest dream i ever had. I felt like i spent a day in it. I started a dream journal on here but i prefer to log my dreams in my physical journal.

----------


## Arch

Hey Ghostland,
Well it sounds to me that your recall is fine, although you might want to try to make it more consistent, at least one dream per day is a good starting point. It's great to see that you are keeping a dream journal, I gave mine up because the longer dreams were a chore to write down!
What DILD techniques have you tried? Have you found anything particularly worked well for you?
Make sure you are doing reality checks whenever something strange happens, I'd also motivate yourself just before bed with the MILD technique, I've had some real success believing I will have a lucid dream just before I go to sleep (this works even better with the WBTB technique).
Please post your progressions here  :smiley:

----------


## Ghostland

I have tried the MILD but it has never worked for me. I dont know if this actually counts as a DILD but i woke up at about 5 and was up for about and hour then when i went back to sleep i was in a dream and i heard a guitarist playing and i recognized the song i went to go play with him and on my way i just realized i was dreaming and went lucid. Then the next time i woke up early stayed up then when i went back to sleep i couldnt go to sleep then eventually my body started vibrating and i found myself in a dream and could control it pretty well. I guess im looking for a more consistent method and new techniques.

----------


## Arch

Yeah, if you realised that you were dreaming while in a dream, it was a DILD, so well done there.
Sounds like you had a WILD after that, so a pretty impressive night.
Consistency can be found in DILDs, it just takes time to find out what works for you. 
Are your non lucids similar to real life (kinda boring) because awareness works particularly well for realistic dreamers.

----------


## Ghostland

Well this morning i attempted a WILD i got into sleep paralysis and felt like my body was shooting up into space and the buzzing in my ears was very loud but i never entered a dream the paralysis just ended up wearing off so then i went to sleep. My dream wasn't really very realistic. I was chased out of a school by about 5 guys and climbed up this huge hill but they followed me and i realized there was no escaping them so i jumped off and on my way down kicked every single one in the face which im pretty sure defies gravity but i still didn't realize i was dreaming

----------


## gab

Hi ghostland :smiley:  So how many of your LDs were DILDs and how many WILDs? 

MILD/DILD (mantras, RCs) when practiced together with daytime awareness technique (questioning your reality) give best results for DILDs. Here are some links to awareness techniques. Puffin's DILD Guide - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
http://www.dreamviews.com/f49/all-da...gyoshi-113253/

If you have not practiced awareness yet, you could give it a try. It trains your mind to ask 'Am I dreaming' in a regular dream, and that will most likely make you lucid. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## Ghostland

Almost all of my Lucid dreams are WILDs i've only had a few DILDs. Thank you for the links i will check them out.

----------


## gab

I see. If you practice MILD/DILD+awareness, you have a good chance of getting a spontaneous DILD as you go to sleep normally, but even better chance after a failed WILD (if it fails :smiley: ), because of a WBTB. And practicing awareness may help even your WILDs to be more realistic and to have more awareness in them. So there is nothing to loose, lot to gain.  :smiley:

----------


## Ghostland

Yeah thats what im looking for. I wanna be able to go lucid without having to wake up super early to do a WILD.

----------


## Arch

> Yeah thats what im looking for. I wanna be able to go lucid without having to wake up super early to do a WILD.



WBTB is a pain in the ass, usually ruins my recall as well for some reason.

----------


## Ghostland

Really? Thats interesting. The first time i ever tried WBTB i had a DILD.

----------


## Ghostland

I didnt set my alarm to wake me up this morning but i woke up at about 5 and was able to recall a pretty vivid dream. I stayed up for only about 30 minutes and had another pretty long dream. Tomorrow morning i aim to wake up around 4:30 stay up for 1hour then attempt a MILD/DILD.

----------


## gab

Nice recall! For WBTB, I would suggest not to stay up too long. Stay up only until you are thinking clearly, but you still sleepy enough to fall asleep fast. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## Ghostland

Had a successful WILD this morning then had a strange false awakening. i woke in a car and there were two of my friends waiting for me to get out of the WILD so when i woke up i told them it had worked and went on having the dream for about 5 minutes before i actually woke up. Then felt stupid for not realizing it was a false awakening.

----------


## Arch

> Had a successful WILD this morning then had a strange false awakening. i woke in a car and there were two of my friends waiting for me to get out of the WILD so when i woke up i told them it had worked and went on having the dream for about 5 minutes before i actually woke up. Then felt stupid for not realizing it was a false awakening.



Don't worry about it, also, when I said about WBTB ruining my recall, I tend to forget the dream I had previous when I wake up in the morning, but WBTB is great for having lucids.
I've got a couple of tasks for you to do.
 - Keep a daily dream journal, if you can't remember anything then just write down that you didn't recall anything
 - attempt a WBTB MILD, 15 mins of mantra and visualisation, I'd also like to see you attempt some MILDs before bed as well!
 - try out an awareness technique, see what works for you

Keep it up (:

----------


## Ghostland

Alright so i attempted the WBTB MILD and was unable to even recall a dream But for some reason i slept about two hours more than i usually do which is very unusual for me.

----------


## Ghostland

I just now remembered the dream i had. It was a fairly normal dream nothing bizarre happened that would make me question if it was a dream or not.

----------


## Ghostland

So last night as i fell asleep i repeated. "I will be conscious in my dreams." In the first dream i had a thought that i could control this and that i didnt need this car i was in and i could just fly where i wanted to go but i stayed in the car for the sake of the plot. Then in my next dream about half way through there were people yelling and fighting so i turned around and took off flying and kept going until i landed on this strange platform then really strange things started happening. Is this lucidity or just dream control. I seem to know i can fly in almost all of my dreams.

----------


## gab

If you not sure if it was lucid, then it probably was not. But there are dreams with control and with some thinking. I had one or two of those, but only since I started lucid dreaming. After those I always feel if they lasted little longer, I would become lucid. You were probably close to getting lucid. 

Are you writing them down in your DJ? 

Abot mantras - they are effective when used in present tense, never future. Our mind understands 'I will" as anytime in the future, just not now. So something like "I'm conscious in my dreams', 'Next time I'm dreaming I realize I'm dreaming' would work. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## Hukif

Hm about WILD, whenever you try it is recomended to try a RC when doing it. Most people don't realize it but WILD just as WBTB and these techniques involve falling asleep (Obv, without noticing) and then having a FA where you are trying to WILD.
The reason being because as you WBTB the last thing in your mind is the room and if it is a WILD attempt, then it will be to WILD and thus when you fall asleep the last thing your brain was paying attention to will become (sometimes) the first dream-image. Think The Cusp explains it nicely on his thread about dream control.

----------


## Ghostland

Thank you gab for that tip on mantras i will be doing that. I had a successful WILD this morning. this was the first one that i entered the dream lying in my bed. I was kinda nervous getting up because i thought i might actually get up but then i could see my body still in the bed but it wasnt the house i fell asleep in so i then stabilized and went on with the dream. This one was my longest most stable lucid yet. I ended up reality checking a few times throughout the dream. And i do keep a dream journal.

----------


## Arch

Firstly great work posting your progress, I really appreciate it.
Well done on the WILD, even though it isn't our area, feel free to post progressions on it.

----------


## Ghostland

Last night was strange. I spent most of the day outside then i went to sleep around10:30. i woke up at about 12, 1, and 3 then i woke up with the recall of a pretty vivid dream. No DILDs yet but im noticing myself being more conscious in my dreams.

----------


## Ghostland

No DILDs yet. Im thinking about starting a polyphasic sleeping schedule with a 3 hour core sleep and 3 20minute naps

----------


## Hukif

O.o only 4 hours? Hm, well that would certainly make you more aware as well as give you mainly REM at all times, it could be good if you have the schedule to keep it up.
How is your sleeping time right now? Depending on that polyphasic may be harder to start than normal.

----------


## Ghostland

Im in a weird spot right now where i do nothing all day everyday so i thought it would be the perfect opportunity to start. By sleeping time you mean my usual schedule? I usually sleep from 11-6 or 7. I couldnt sleep in if my life depended on it. I always wake up early and once im up i cant go back to sleep.

----------


## Hukif

Hmm, ever considered you are the kind of sleeper that only needs 6 hours instead of 8?
Also, 6 hours... sounds like it wouldn't be too hard to transition, it sounds like a good time indeed, though I have never been a big fan of it.

----------


## Ghostland

Hmmm. I didn't know that existed. Yeah i just want to be able to get to the point to where my naps start becoming REM. I heard from someone that once they stopped the polyphasic sleeping when they took naps they still went into REM.

----------


## Hukif

Well, naps are mostly composed of REM anyway, at least late ones... don't think you have to go through polyphasic for that to work.

----------


## Ghostland

Hmmm. interesting. Well still no luck with DILDs. I have started to practice meditation again on a daily bases.

----------


## gab

Well keep our fingers crossed :smiley:

----------


## Ghostland

so this morning i had an extremely vivid dream. Nothing unusual happened to make me question whether it was a dream or not. I woke up at about 5 then went back to sleep at around 6:30.

----------


## gab

Chcek out this explanation of awareness training in WILD class . It works for DILDs too. And this collection of all you need to do to get a DILD to see if we missed some detail. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------

